# MS-13 vs. The Crips



## Schneider (Jun 25, 2009)

Mara Salvatrucha declares war with The Crips. Both gangs at their prime. All-out war in Los Angeles.

Who takes the gang war?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 25, 2009)

MS-13 fucks every Crip up.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 25, 2009)

A fight based on real gangs?

Am I reading this right

Let's see who are our resident gang experts


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 25, 2009)

MS-13. You're putting a street gang against a criminal organization that operates in more than one country.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2009)

5 years ago I would've said Crips, but their ideologies have broken them up and divided themselves against one another.

MS-13 though they're nowhere near each other's territory.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 25, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> MS-13. You're putting a street gang against a criminal organization that operates in more than one country.



Street gangs such as the Crips are more organized than one would think and have ties to some pretty major criminal organizations. MS13 is also considered a street gang by the way. Neither group are of much worry to _those_ mafias and major drug cartels.


However I believe MS13 at its peak has more member than the Crips if you don't include close Crip affiliates.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 25, 2009)

If The Crips are outnumbered how does adding Bloods to Crips' side sound?


----------



## Havoc (Jun 25, 2009)

Is this all the Crips from the U.S.?


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 25, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Street gangs such as the Crips are more organized than one would think and have ties to some pretty major criminal organizations.


Such as? To an international extent?


> However I believe MS13 at its peak has more member than the Crips if you don't include close Crip affiliates.



Crips affiliates?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Is this all the Crips from the U.S.?


Utah Crip solos.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Utah Crip solos.


in b4...oh shi../thread


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe Crips are the bigger gang at their prime


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Utah Crip solos.



Oh SHIT                
.


----------



## Id (Jun 25, 2009)

On a serious note MS-13, are well beyond The Crips.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 25, 2009)

The question is: Can Darth Maul beat both?


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 25, 2009)

MS-13 takes it. Considering they have more members and from what i understand MS-13 seems way more vicious.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 25, 2009)

You could combine The Crips and Bloods, and MS-13 would still come out with the victory. (Though it'd be very close)

The only street gang that could probably match them right now is D.D.P


----------



## Havoc (Jun 25, 2009)

Why are people overrating MS-13 so much?

Where are people getting MS-13 can beat the Crips, let alone the Crips and the Bloods?


----------



## Havoc (Jun 25, 2009)

Kurokami official website - MS-13

Kurokami official website - Bloods

Kurokami official website - Crips

Read.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 25, 2009)

Shut             up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 25, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Such as? To an international extent?


They do have some Mexican ties in the form of Surenos(if you live in Sical and see XXx13 you'll know what I mean). They also have ties to the Black Guerilla Family and I believe the Gangster Disciples.



> Crips affiliates?


Quite a few border gangs, and those mentioned above.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Crip affiliates would be Folks, and on certain occasions Latin Kings. (Even tough the Bloods and Latin Kings are more closely affiliated)


----------

